
Craig ‘Satoshi’ Wright Threatens to Destroy Bitcoin Cash - DanFromSR
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/11/12/craig-wright-bitcoin-cash-hard-fork/
======
DyslexicAtheist
Wright is the Trump of bitcoin land. both belong in an orange jumpsuits.

------
lucozade
TL;DR the People's Front of Judea are taking a hard line.

